# Frage zu einer Prüfungsfrage



## Michelinmännchen (27. April 2009)

Hallo ich habe am 13.5 meine Prüfung . Ich habe hier eine Frage , wo ich die Antwort nicht finde . Vieleicht kann sie mir hier einer nennen . 

Welche Wasserpflanze ist in einem See fischereilich als besonders günstig anzusehen ?

A---- Laichkraut

B---- Gestreifte Binse

C---- Wasserschwertlilie


Für Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

Lg Tanja


----------



## grillking (27. April 2009)

*AW: Frage zu einer Prüfungsfrage*

eindeutig A. Ich hatte erst vor kurzem meine Prüfung. #6


----------



## SC-Fischer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Frage zu einer Prüfungsfrage*

"A"  ist die richtige Lösung!...Das Laichraut!...dort laichen die "Krautlaicher" drauf ab!....(Karpfen,Schleie,Hecht usw)....

Gruss  SC-Fischer


----------



## Michelinmännchen (27. April 2009)

*AW: Frage zu einer Prüfungsfrage*

cool , danke schön für eure Antworten :m #6


----------

